# Trying to restore this bucket of bolts



## Kin22356 (Jun 4, 2009)

this is a picture of my car. what kind of body work, besides getting rid of the rust should i have done to this car, and aroung how much do you think it will run me pricewise? the windshield rust is pretty bad. they had to seal the holes in the sheetmetal when i had the windshield replaced.


_Modified by Kin22356 at 6:39 PM 7-23-2009_


----------



## Kin22356 (Jun 4, 2009)

should i put on a wide body kit if i want this to be a show car? i'm not sure where i want to go with it. i want performance, but i want it to be a show car too.


----------



## dubonic possesion (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (Kin22356)*

if you want performance and a show car , i would sell it, and buy something rust free, you're gonna drop more coin getting that ready to paint then its worth, then you need to put a vr6 in whatever you buy. either way i hope you've got around 10g's to put into a car.
show+performance=big$$$$$


----------



## e24ohm (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (Kin22356)*

Look at some Rally pictures for ideas. For example: I have a 96 GTI that needs new rocker panels, and some minor body work; however, I am going to do an engine transplant, but I'm not dropping in a VR6. I'm going to go with a normally aspirated 2.2L 20v, which is on route from my brother in England. The car is candy white at the moment; however, I want to model the car after the 1993 MK3 factory rally.
good luck.


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (e24ohm)*

do some reading


----------



## Kin22356 (Jun 4, 2009)

with the money i've already put into it, i might keep this car forever. i've already spent more than what i paid for it. it's the only thing i can afford insurance wise anyway. i was 2 points away from losing my license last year, so i have to get a car from the 8's or later to get cheap insurance. or, my other option is waid some mor eyears till my insurance rate drops mre. here in jersey, insurance is pretty expensive. i didn't even insure my last car because it cst so much a month for it. i had a 89 civic hatchback and they wanted $220 a month. i'm only paying something like $120 a month on this one. this is a real budget car, and probably the only thing i'll be driving for a while.


----------



## Kin22356 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: (dubonic possesion)*

Price wise, a VR6 is a little out of my range. I just need an engine that will shut all these little Civics that ride around my city up. Or would the stock engine be good enough to make a NA engine? It's illegal to have a turbo or supercharger on a car that didn't come from the factory with it in Jersey.


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (Kin22356)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kin22356* »_It's illegal to have a turbo or supercharger on a car that didn't come from the factory with it in Jersey.

Incorrect, its perfectly legal to swap the engine in any car as long as it is able to pass emissions. Being that its a pre-1996 car, it shouldn't be too hard to do. If one wants to get technical, any EPA approved engine that is from the same model year or newer then your car is legal to swap in. The only thing they check visually during inspection is if your cat is still on the car, so you should have no problem passing anyway.


----------



## Kin22356 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: (NJRoadfan)*

you can't pass emissions if you put a bigger turbo on a car. that changes emissions no matter what engine is in your car.


----------

